# Second Attempt at a Questionnaire – 23/Female



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

imaginaryrobot said:


> I'm afraid I'll be totally biased, but I'll give it a go.
> 
> Okay, they both sound like they could be me. But I'll say that the beaver _stressors _are spot-on. Particularly the loss of control and not seeing progress being made.
> 
> For every other category, both are accurate, and largely depend on my situation. At school/work I fit the beaver style/strengths/tasks. With friends/family I fit the retriever style/strengths/tasks.


Then I would suggest that you're not an NF at all. Have you considered NT or SJ? SP seems unlikely.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

HFGE said:


> Then I would suggest that you're not an NF at all. Have you considered NT or SJ? SP seems unlikely.


NT or SJ, never SP. I've considered INTJ in the past, INTP barely, and well, you know about ISFJ.

What about my answer makes you say not NF?


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

imaginaryrobot said:


> NT or SJ, never SP. I've considered INTJ in the past, INTP barely, and well, you know about ISFJ.
> 
> What about my answer makes you say not NF?


Well, I'm being a bit subjective here but I was having the same problem when I used to think I was NT. I had a difficult time choosing between ENTP and ENTJ and it wasn't until I realized I'm not was when things started to make much more sense. I think INTJ may be a good fit for you. What do you think?


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

HFGE said:


> Well, I'm being a bit subjective here but I was having the same problem when I used to think I was NT. I had a difficult time choosing between ENTP and ENTJ and it wasn't until I realized I'm not was when things started to make much more sense. I think INTJ may be a good fit for you. What do you think?


The idea seems weird to me now, in all honesty. haha I dunno, the way you jumped to a different type seems a bit counter-intuitive to me. Like, "hm, both of these descriptions fit so well, I must be something completely different!" I don't mean offense.. it's just not how my brain works. 

I think I'm a bit too feeler-y to be anything but. But I suppose that since I considered INTJ once, it's not that weird. What makes you say INTJ? I noticed that earlier you mentioned that at times I come off as an INTJ. What did you mean?


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

imaginaryrobot said:


> The idea seems weird to me now, in all honesty. haha I dunno, the way you jumped to a different type seems a bit counter-intuitive to me. Like, "hm, both of these descriptions fit so well, I must be something completely different!" I don't mean offense.. it's just not how my brain works.
> 
> I think I'm a bit too feeler-y to be anything but. But I suppose that since I considered INTJ once, it's not that weird. What makes you say INTJ? I noticed that earlier you mentioned that at times I come off as an INTJ. What did you mean?


Well like I was saying, I went through a phase when I couldn't decide between two types and it wasn't until I considered a completely different third type did things make any sense. So I'm speaking from experience here. 

Well, your responses seem kind like canned INFP answers but occasionally you would answer in a way that seems Ni. You definitely value Fi which made the choice between INFP or INTJ and call it a gut feeling but I think you're an INTJ and not INFP. Not very logical I know, but that's what I really think.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

HFGE said:


> Well like I was saying, I went through a phase when I couldn't decide between two types and it wasn't until I considered a completely different third type did things make any sense. So I'm speaking from experience here.
> 
> Well, your responses seem kind like canned INFP answers but occasionally you would answer in a way that seems Ni. You definitely value Fi which made the choice between INFP or INTJ and call it a gut feeling but I think you're an INTJ and not INFP. Not very logical I know, but that's what I really think.


But I was so sure about Fe! So confused. And yeah, I have always related to Ni. Like, to compare myself to you.. I can tell you're an Ne user. I've always admired it, but it seems weird to me. (For instance, you jumping to multiple possibilities of my type) And not to make you less confident about your _own _type, but I think I would've typed you as an ENTP. But all I really have to go on is the way you speak.


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

imaginaryrobot said:


> But I was so sure about Fe! So confused. And yeah, I have always related to Ni. Like, to compare myself to you.. I can tell you're an Ne user. I've always admired it, but it seems weird to me. (For instance, you jumping to multiple possibilities of my type) And not to make you less confident about your _own _type, but I think I would've typed you as an ENTP. But all I really have to go on is the way you speak.













... why'd you have to say that. >___> What makes you think ENTP rather than ENFP??? Also, what makes you think Fe over Fi? You seem very Fi to me but the Ni seems constant.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

HFGE said:


> ... why'd you have to say that. >___> What makes you think ENTP rather than ENFP??? Also, I think it's pretty clear you're an Fi-valuer and also Ni.


Why Fi?? That's the thing that confuses me! I never understand Fi, but I see Fe in the way I interact with people all the time. Unless I'm just totally clueless. I've also heard that type 9s can seem like Fe users? 

*Edit*: And oh, how could I forget this? What really makes me doubt INTJ - my utter lack of Te.

And sorryyyy, I guess I shouldn't have. :frustrating: You don't have to consider it if you don't want to... lol 

Like I said, the way you speak... a hunch I have. I'm good at spotting INTPs, and you seem a bit like a more lively version of them? 

Also, I've said something before in another thread about spotting certain types. And the way I described telling ENFPs and ENTPs apart (on a surface-level kind of way) is.. I've noticed ENFPs like to be a bit more on the goofy side when they're excited about their ideas and they'll be quite...colorful?, while ENTPs are a bit on the witty side/want to impress others or even go for the shock factor. Not that it'll explain each person, but it's just a thing I noticed. 

Not a logical way to go about typing at all, but yeah.


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

imaginaryrobot said:


> Why Fi?? That's the thing that confuses me! I never understand Fi, but I see Fe in the way I interact with people all the time. Unless I'm just totally clueless. I've also heard that type 9s can seem like Fe users?
> 
> *Edit*: And oh, how could I forget this? What really makes me doubt INTJ - my utter lack of Te.
> 
> ...


Ahh, I see. That makes a lot of sense. Yeah, I probably am an ENTP and my entire life here at PerC has been a sham. XD

I added more to my post that you quoted btw. Well, if you say you're Fe then who am I to doubt you. I need to rectify this somehow. :crazy:

At any rate, I seemed to learn something new as well as you hopefully learning something too!


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

HFGE said:


> Ahh, I see. That makes a lot of sense. Yeah, I probably am an ENTP and my entire life here at PerC has been a sham. XD
> 
> I added more to my post that you quoted btw. Well, if you say you're Fe then who am I to doubt you. I need to rectify this somehow. :crazy:
> 
> At any rate, I seemed to learn something new as well as you hopefully learning something too!


Haha, nooo. We need other people to help us out! Just 'cause I happened to say ENTP with you does not mean I know anything about my own self. I could be 100% wrong about your type. I was truly curious about why you think Fi, though. I wasn't trying to argue for Fe. 

Haha, yes, I would say I've learned some stuff. You've also kinda ruined my brain a little bit for the night, though. haha All this jumping around about my type and cognitive functions. :tongue: But that's alright. Sometimes even the more you learn, the less sure you are about things. That's the boat I'm in right now. 

Also, see what I mean about the wit and shock factor? That picture you posted displays that quite well, I'd say. 

Do you mind if I ask what the first type you thought you were was?


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

imaginaryrobot said:


> Haha, nooo. We need other people to help us out! Just 'cause I happened to say ENTP with you does not mean I know anything about my own self. I could be 100% wrong about your type. I was truly curious about why you think Fi, though. I wasn't trying to argue for Fe.
> 
> Haha, yes, I would say I've learned some stuff. You've also kinda ruined my brain a little bit for the night, though. haha All this jumping around about my type and cognitive functions. :tongue: But that's alright. Sometimes even the more you learn, the less sure you are about things. That's the boat I'm in right now.
> 
> ...


Ah okay then.  Um, you answers to your first questionnaire seemed to value Fi over Fe since you care more about interpersonal relationships than your social standing among your friends. That's a heavy emphasis on Fi > Fe.

Well, on MBTI tests I usually score 50/50 on T/F so I guess I'll just go with ESFP one of these days. 

Hm, when I _first_ started studying MBTI I thought I was a mix of ENTP and ESFP but would test INTJ. Why do you ask?


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

HFGE said:


> Ah okay then.  Um, you answers to your first questionnaire seemed to value Fi over Fe since you care more about interpersonal relationships than your social standing among your friends. That's a heavy emphasis on Fi > Fe.
> 
> Well, on MBTI tests I usually score 50/50 on T/F so I guess I'll just go with ESFP one of these days.
> 
> Hm, when I _first_ started studying MBTI I thought I was a mix of ENTP and ESFP but would test INTJ. Why do you ask?


Just wondering if perhaps self-doubting may have led to your confusion or switching your type. It's my biggest problem, probably.

And I don't know if social _standing _is an Fe thing. Rather, I usually attribute it to creating social atmosphere and caring for others' emotions over your own. Also, being able to alter yourself to best suit other people or what you think will be best for the situation. Which I do a lot.


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

imaginaryrobot said:


> Just wondering if perhaps self-doubting may have led to your confusion or switching your type. It's my biggest problem, probably.
> 
> And I don't know if social _standing _is an Fe thing. Rather, I usually attribute it to creating social atmosphere and caring for others' emotions over your own. Also, being able to alter yourself to best suit other people or what you think will be best for the situation. Which I do a lot.


The last time I took an official test, I scored ENxP. I was nearly 50/50 on T/F there too. 

Also yes, Fe is very much about social standing. An Fe type might be able to create a social atmosphere and care about others' feelings but it's ultimately about their standing among others. That's why Fe and Ti go together. The most Fe type is usually at the top of his or her social group and Ti types recognize this. Also, I don't alter myself to best suit other people. I'm always just being myself it's just that I'm adaptable. Any closer to pinpointing your type?


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

HFGE said:


> The last time I took an official test, I scored ENxP. I was nearly 50/50 on T/F there too.
> 
> Also yes, Fe is very much about social standing. An Fe type might be able to create a social atmosphere and care about others' feelings but it's ultimately about their standing among others. That's why Fe and Ti go together. The most Fe type is usually at the top of his or her social group and Ti types recognize this. Also, I don't alter myself to best suit other people. I'm always just being myself it's just that I'm adaptable. Any closer to pinpointing your type?


Nah, just getting more and more uncertain. haha And not that I'm never _not _myself, just that I show off different sides in different situations.


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

imaginaryrobot said:


> Nah, just getting more and more uncertain. haha And not that I'm never _not _myself, just that I show off different sides in different situations.


Okay, one more attempt. Would you try this? There're only 20.

Take me.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

HFGE said:


> Okay, one more attempt. Would you try this? There're only 20.
> 
> Take me.


LOL! Back to ISFJ. xD

*Edit*: _Which_, I'd like to say, is the very first time I've tested as an ISFJ.


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

imaginaryrobot said:


> LOL! Back to ISFJ. xD
> 
> *Edit*: _Which_, I'd like to say, is the very first time I've tested as an ISFJ.


Hahah yeah MBTI fail. If I were you I'd try to figure out your Socionics type instead.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

HFGE said:


> Hahah yeah MBTI fail. If I were you I'd try to figure out your Socionics type instead.


Oh boy... Aren't I going to run into the same kinds of problems?


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

imaginaryrobot said:


> Oh boy... Aren't I going to run into the same kinds of problems?


Well maybe you should stick with MBTI at first then move to socionics if/when you want to. I score esfp on that test. That's the first time I've ever scored ESFP! :shocked: Weird test.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Whoa. I just took this test and tested as ESFP. Yeah, maybe in my wildest dreams... Hah. This thread has sure taken off since yesterday! I just wanna add that I don't think you're INTJ - INTJ is hyper logical and your posts and wording don't come across to me that way. But, I could be wrong.


----------

